#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  wil je de tweede vrouw zijn?

## broeder1978

السلام عليكم
ik ben een praktiserend broeder en ik ben op zoek naar een praktiserend vrouw,die mijn tweede vrouw wil worden,liefs nederlands moslima die graag wil leren over islam en die graag kennis wil opdoen.
het maakt niet uit of jij al getrouwd was,de belangerijkste is dat je vreest voor allh en ta9wa hebt,en dat het geen probleem voor je is als 2de vrouw.
leeftijd is geen probleem maar liefst 26+ ik ben 32,je kan mij prive bericht sturen.
بارك الله فيكن
السلام عليكم ورحمةالله و بركاته

----------


## broeder1978

zo geen reacties,zijn jullie bang dames?

----------


## naam

> zo geen reacties,zijn jullie bang dames?


Misschien heb je meer succes als je een tweede man wil zijn.  :party:

----------


## zweena

hahaha wie wil er nu een 2de vrouw worden? maar Ghair Inshallah hoop dat je haar vindt...

----------


## marakechia2

Broeder1978 

Vanwaar een 2e vrouw ..... Wat is jouw reden

Polygamie :

Trouwen met weduwe
Lust
zieke echtgenote en/of andere mogelijke omstandigheden

Wat is jouw reden

----------


## jasmin25

:maf2: x :maf2:

----------


## amacitia

> hahaha wie wil er nu een 2de vrouw worden? maar Ghair Inshallah hoop dat je haar vindt...


Er zijn er genoeg die tweede vrouw willen zijn, met als uiteindelijke doel enige te zijn. Ik geloof niet zo in tweede, derde of vierde vrouw. Er vallen altijd slachtoffers, want vrouwen zijn nou eenmaal jarloeze wezens. 

Ik adviseer jou om je eigen vrouw lief te hebben en laat haar af en toe een pruik op zetten en als ze ook nog goed is in rollenspellen, kan jezelf nog de type bepalen die je graag op dat moment zou willen.

Succes verder!!!!

----------


## broeder1978

[QUOTE=amacitia;4555819]Er zijn er genoeg die tweede vrouw willen zijn, met als uiteindelijke doel enige te zijn. Ik geloof niet zo in tweede, derde of vierde vrouw. Er vallen altijd slachtoffers, want vrouwen zijn nou eenmaal jarloeze wezens. 

Ik adviseer jou om je eigen vrouw lief te hebben en laat haar af en toe een pruik op zetten en als ze ook nog goed is in rollenspellen, kan jezelf nog de type bepalen die je graag op dat moment zou willen.

Succes verder!!!![/QUOTE

wat is hier mis mee?wat is beter dat de man een tweede vrouw neemt of dat hij vreemd gaat en toch blijft met zn vrouw???dat doet de meeste mannen die geen vrees hebben voor allah,en de tweede vrouw is een sunnah en kijk nu hoeveel vrouwen zijn niet getrouwd door dat de man maar met 1 trouwt,en het is niet altijd verplicht en het is niet altijd haram dat een man met meeer dan 1 vrouw blijft.

----------


## jasmin25

Waarom,2de vrouw,heb je niet genoeg aan 1????????????

En kan je het wel aan?????

----------


## naam

[quote=broeder1978;4559880]


> Er zijn er genoeg die tweede vrouw willen zijn, met als uiteindelijke doel enige te zijn. Ik geloof niet zo in tweede, derde of vierde vrouw. Er vallen altijd slachtoffers, want vrouwen zijn nou eenmaal jarloeze wezens. 
> 
> Ik adviseer jou om je eigen vrouw lief te hebben en laat haar af en toe een pruik op zetten en als ze ook nog goed is in rollenspellen, kan jezelf nog de type bepalen die je graag op dat moment zou willen.
> 
> Succes verder!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> wat is hier mis mee?wat is beter dat de man een tweede vrouw neemt of dat hij vreemd gaat en toch blijft met zn vrouw???dat doet de meeste mannen die geen vrees hebben voor allah,en de tweede vrouw is een sunnah en kijk nu hoeveel vrouwen zijn niet getrouwd door dat de man maar met 1 trouwt,en het is niet altijd verplicht en het is niet altijd haram dat een man met meeer dan 1 vrouw blijft.


Je wilt dus een open huwelijk met meerdere vrouwen. Prima toch als je vrouw ook uit twee mannen mag kiezen. Jij twee, zij ook twee.

----------


## zweena

[quote=broeder1978;4559880]


> Er zijn er genoeg die tweede vrouw willen zijn, met als uiteindelijke doel enige te zijn. Ik geloof niet zo in tweede, derde of vierde vrouw. Er vallen altijd slachtoffers, want vrouwen zijn nou eenmaal jarloeze wezens. 
> 
> Ik adviseer jou om je eigen vrouw lief te hebben en laat haar af en toe een pruik op zetten en als ze ook nog goed is in rollenspellen, kan jezelf nog de type bepalen die je graag op dat moment zou willen.
> 
> Succes verder!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> wat is hier mis mee?wat is beter dat de man een tweede vrouw neemt of dat hij vreemd gaat en toch blijft met zn vrouw???dat doet de meeste mannen die geen vrees hebben voor allah,en de tweede vrouw is een sunnah en kijk nu hoeveel vrouwen zijn niet getrouwd door dat de man maar met 1 trouwt,en het is niet altijd verplicht en het is niet altijd haram dat een man met meeer dan 1 vrouw blijft.


hahaha trouw gewoon met een schizofrene vrouw maw :-)

----------


## muslima28

Ik wens de broeder alle gelluk inshaAllaah vind hij waarnaar hij opzoek is, ik geloof dat hij niks verkeerds doet hij zoekt een vrouw voor halal in tegenstelling tot wat de meeste mannen doen. 

Ik ben het daarom ook niet eens met de meesta reactie's hier. Natuurlijk hebben niet alle mannen behoefte aan meerdere vrouwen, maar die mannen zijn er ook en alhamdolilaah dat er ook vrouwen zijn die dat accepteren niet iedere vrouw wil haar man natuurlijk delen en dat kan ik ook begrijpen in ieder geval heb ik begrip voor beide... 

Macha Allaah voor de praktiserende broeder die in ieder geval niet opzoek gaat naar zina alhamdolilaah, moge Allaah jou op je pad behouden en leiden naar zijn tevredenheid ameen

----------


## Marrakchia87

Aub zeg! 

Wat een gestoorde mongolen! De tijd dat een tweede vrouw 3e of 4e normaal was had andere redenen! Tegenwoordig is het niet nodig om een extra vrouw te huwen zodat er financieel gezien mensen niets te kort komen. Op zoek naar een 2e vrouw! Zieke gast.. En dan ook nog telkens de islam erin betrekken LAISTER.. GA WERKEN MEER GELD VERDIENEN EN VERWEN JE 1STE VROUW DAARMEE... IN PLAATS VAN TE BEKIJKEN HOE JE JE LIBIDO HET BESTE KAN BENUTTEN.. MAFKEES!

----------


## broeder1978

he marrakchia87 kindje ga slapen,en niet bemoeien met zaken van volwassen mensen en zaken die niet van jou leeftijd en jou miniscul herssennen oke
en ga beter lezen hoe je always moet verschonen.

----------


## marces

Hypocriet en middeleeuws!

----------


## wassil23

> السلام عليكم
> ik ben een praktiserend broeder en ik ben op zoek naar een praktiserend vrouw,die mijn tweede vrouw wil worden,liefs nederlands moslima die graag wil leren over islam en die graag kennis wil opdoen.
> het maakt niet uit of jij al getrouwd was,de belangerijkste is dat je vreest voor allh en ta9wa hebt,en dat het geen probleem voor je is als 2de vrouw.
> leeftijd is geen probleem maar liefst 26+ ik ben 32,je kan mij prive bericht sturen.
> بارك الله فيكن
> السلام عليكم ورحمةالله و بركاته



HHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA

Wajow en dan nog de eis 26+ heb e nu een marokkaans wijfje en nu wil je in je collectie nog een NL wijfje... je pakt het wel goed aan...

een tweede vrouw lekker genieten hahahah 

en dan nog het zehma op geloof gooien, damn boy het is 2011 waarom een tweede vrouw heb je niet genoeg aan je eerste vrouw??

----------

